# contemporary music question



## becca_cb1 (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi. I'm trying to pin down a work that a friend described as 'two separate orchestras, playing different pieces which combine to create a whole'. I guess the orchestras play in counterpoint to some extent, with the tune or theme only becoming apparent when you hear both together. 

Initial thoughts were Cage, Adams, Reich or Glass, but there's such a large body of work to search through, so I'd be grateful for any suggestions.

Thanks!


----------



## linz (Oct 5, 2006)

I've heard of a piece for three orchestras called _Gruppen_, (1957) by Karlheinz Stockhausen. I'm not sure if it fits the discription you gave though.


----------

